# Anyone made modifications to HF Engine crane?



## HMF (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear Folks,

The Harbor Freight engine crane is a great tool for lifting heavy machines- it has saved me numerous times.

But cranking it up can be a PITA, and there are probably other modifications that one can make (that I haven't) to make it even more useful and handy.

Has anyone installed for example, an air hydraulic ram? Or other mods? Some photos and explanations of the mods you made would really be helpful.

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a double acting cylinder on mine, Makes it twice as fast.

Paul


----------



## HMF (Apr 13, 2011)

Paul,

Where can I get a double acting cylinder to replace the one that comes with it?

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 13, 2011)

Well when I first made my shop crane, it had an electric hydraulic power pack with a double acting cylinder. It operated very quickly and had lots of power. Only drawback was that the spool valves tend to bleed, so that it would not hold a position. Also dragging that power cord around was a pain in the butt, especially when it was run over.

I replaced that with a 8 Ton 2 speed self contained ram from Princess Auto, but it was up to Princess Autos normal quality and died almost right away. 

The latest upgrade was to install a 2 speed Powerteam Portapower pump that had the 10,000 PSI relief valve replaced with a 3000 PSI one and a 3" hydraulic cylinder with a 1-1/2" diam ram on it. When unloaded it zips to the top easily, but when loaded, well it seems to take 5 million pump strokes to move an inch. At first I thought that it was not even working it was so slow.

There are air assisted jacks made for engine cranes, not sure if it would be worth it for you to look at that. At least with those they normally operate either by manual or by air so you would not be chained to the compressor, but again, any hose or power cord can be a pain when you are wheeling it around and having to watch what is going up and down and at the same time try to avoid running over the "tether"

Walter


----------



## HMF (Apr 13, 2011)

> author=starlight_tools link=topic=1685.msg10144#msg10144 date=1302707143
> Well when I first made my shop crane, it had an electric hydraulic power pack with a double acting cylinder. It operated very quickly and had lots of power. Only drawback was that the spool valves tend to bleed, so that it would not hold a position. Also dragging that power cord around was a pain in the butt, especially when it was run over.
> 
> I replaced that with a 8 Ton 2 speed self contained ram from Princess Auto, but it was up to Princess Autos normal quality and died almost right away.
> ...



Walter,

If I understand you correctly, I'm better off with arm-power. 

Best,

Nelson


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Apr 13, 2011)

I use the HF Air/Hydraulic setup on my cherry picker. I use it for everything since I am working by myself most of the time. I have worn the 2 rear casters off the cherry picker from so much use and the ram still works great! Best $69 I have spent in a long time ;D


----------



## HMF (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm always working alone also- how did you hook up the air to the hydraulic ram that came with the engine crane? Anything special I need to know or buy?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 13, 2011)

they are special jacks that have the air cylinder over the hydraulic.

here is an ebay add for one to give you an idea what they look like

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/8-TO...Z300342565778QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools

Walter


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Apr 13, 2011)

I purchased the jack from HF. http://www.harborfreight.com/8-ton-long-ram-air-hydraulic-jack-94562.html Wait till it goes on sale or you find the 20%-30% coupons and save you some $$


----------



## HMF (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks PF, with 20% off, the $85 is down to about $70 which isn't too bad.

Regards,

Nelson


----------

